# stihl 075



## copedirector (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm looking at a Stihl 075 to use for milling and I was wondering what a good price would be for one. It is in good condition and has a near new 42" bar. Are parts still availible?


----------



## BobL (Dec 3, 2010)

copedirector said:


> I'm looking at a Stihl 075 to use for milling and I was wondering what a good price would be for one. It is in good condition and has a near new 42" bar. Are parts still availible?



These are very good milling saw but parts are hard to find. I'd say $300-$350 would be a fair price if it is in reasonable condition. If the cosmetics are in good shape add $50-$100.


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 3, 2010)

copedirector said:


> I'm looking at a Stihl 075 to use for milling and I was wondering what a good price would be for one. It is in good condition and has a near new 42" bar. Are parts still availible?



Be very careful to make sure the all the hole have screws in them. The last one I bought there were a few screw holes that were striped out. Look at the bottom and make sure its not all cracked up. 

Like BobL said $300-$500 is a decent price. I got my first 076 for $200. I recently got another for $300 and I probably got ripped off a little. Thats the one with the stripped screws. 

Most of the parts are available. I had pretty good luck finding parts.


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 3, 2010)

Bailey's has a good number of the main parts for that saw along with some other suppliers. I was looking the other day for parts for a 090 and found most of the major wear parts which the 075 shares in comon. You can even get some of the spur gears for the 075 which are different than the 090 and hard to find.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Dec 3, 2010)

i'd say bobs estimate of 3-350 is pretty spot on. i have one, they're great milling saws, and i've had good luck with parts so far. just had to order a new carb mount flange (they're made of plastic for some reason) and my local dealer had it within a few days. otherwise, ebay is a good parts source. betterbuilts advice to give it a good going over before purchase is also smart. they are known for rattling screws loose due to vibration so make sure to eyeball as best you can. if you do get it, blue loctite is your friend.
good luck!


----------



## BlueRider (Dec 4, 2010)

It really comes down to condition. About 3 years ago I bought a mint condition 051 with a 24" hard nose bar. for $300. I put a NOS jug from an 076 and by the time I was done I ended up with about $450 for a mint condition 075 powerhead and I still think I got a good deal on it when you consider that it is 111cc and to get a new saw with that same power would run well north of $1000.

I havn't seen any used 075 in as good of condition as the one I ended up with once I converted my 051. that said my other 051 looks thrashed. the muff guard is partly shatered and one of the screws that holds the tank on is stripped, and the handle has a badly welded repair. but it is a solid work horse of a saw with tons of grunt. I have milled more logs with it than I can remember and several of those maxed out my 42" bar.

Since the 051/075/076 share many parts (not to mention the ts series saws withthe same ###'s) and that the 051 and 075 are still in production in mexico the parts are still available for these saws. Be aware that not all dealers seem to be aware of how to look up or cross refrence part #'s and parts are not cheap, but nothing from stihl is cheap.

I would say that the $300-#350 price range is fair but I would add another $50-$100 for a good 42" bar in addition to the extra premium that Bob sugested for good cosmetics. And then know that even at to top end of that price range you will get alot of saw for your $$


----------



## copedirector (Dec 4, 2010)

Well the seller is holding strong at $600 so I guess I'll be passing this one by. Its like he does'nt want to sell it as he suggested buying a 066. Thanks guys.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Dec 4, 2010)

hey cope, there's a local fella who's selling an 051 for 200 bucks. i can check it out for you if you'd like. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## smokinj (Dec 4, 2010)

copedirector said:


> Well the seller is holding strong at $600 so I guess I'll be passing this one by. Its like he does'nt want to sell it as he suggested buying a 066. Thanks guys.



If it checks out very well I would not be affarid to throw 6 bills. It would need to be close to mint!


----------



## copedirector (Dec 4, 2010)

Heres a you tube of the saw in action. It seems a little "doggy".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KugwP_LZhJ8


----------



## copedirector (Dec 4, 2010)

Where do you guys come up with reasonable prices for used saws?


----------



## mikeb1079 (Dec 4, 2010)

> Where do you guys come up with reasonable prices for used saws?



it's usually a combination of experience with the saw or similar saw and knowing what a new saw of that class would cost. for example, no one's gonna pay 3-400 bucks for an old used 50cc saw, because you can get a new one for that price. a 100+cc saw however will cost you over a grand, so folks are willing to spend more. also, age is a factor. i'm never gonna pay more than 4-500 bucks for a 30 year old saw (unless it's been completely restored), there's just too many worn parts. just my .02


----------



## gemniii (Dec 5, 2010)

copedirector said:


> Where do you guys come up with reasonable prices for used saws?



A good judge of the market is completed listings on ebay.


----------



## DaltonPaull (Dec 5, 2010)

Used 075 parts are cheep on eBay - one of my favorite things about that saw.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2010)

copedirector said:


> Where do you guys come up with reasonable prices for used saws?



Its not anyone thing its everthing... It looks and sounds good from the video. If everthing checks out commpression wise pull the muff and check it out. Not saying its a 600.00 saw but it sure looks like one.


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 6, 2010)

copedirector said:


> Where do you guys come up with reasonable prices for used saws?



I usaully pay 1/2 of a new saw in that class. I take off from there for hard to find parts and beat up or broke parts based on what it costs to replace and fix them myself. You will walk away from a lot of saws with this method but you will get some great buys. I usually find what I'm looking for at my price if I keep looking. You will always pay more if you just gotta have it TODAY. As long as pawn shops can stay in business, there are still people needing money worse than their saws so deals are there to be found. Fleabay prices change to much by the season for me to go by beside I have a hard time getting a saw without putting my hands on it to see how many screws are stripped out.


----------

